# Apple,Peaches,Pumpkin Pie



## tropics (Nov 22, 2016)

Well thats a song and we don't have, fresh Peaches this time of the year

So we have our Apple pie made with Honey Crisp Apples ( Thanks Foamheart)













100_4927.JPG



__ tropics
__ Nov 22, 2016


















100_4928.JPG



__ tropics
__ Nov 22, 2016






No Peaches but Pumpkin for tomorrow

Who else is baking?

Richie


----------



## wimpy69 (Nov 22, 2016)

My youngest daughter does all the baking. This past weekend she already filled 12 pie orders with a few more due by Wednesday. She still uses my grannys's recipes which are mostly Lancaster Amish, Shaker based. Nothing says pie like lard based crust. Still uses her rolling pin and antique pie rings. She was taught well. Seems like grannys's with us every time she bakes.


----------



## tropics (Nov 22, 2016)

wimpy69 said:


> My youngest daughter does all the baking. This past weekend she already filled 12 pie orders with a few more due by Wednesday. She still uses my grannys's recipes which are mostly Lancaster Amish, Shaker based. Nothing says pie like lard based crust. Still uses her rolling pin and antique pie rings. She was taught well. Seems like grannys's with us every time she bakes.


The recipe I am using 

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/235484/first-of-fall-fresh-apple-pie-foamheart

His crust is fantastic

Richie


----------



## driedstick (Nov 22, 2016)

Dang it tropics that looks great,,, Nice job - I'm sure we will be cooking over cast iron on a actual wood oven this weekend at camp,,, Some fresh Elk back strap would be great if we can connect,, Snow is falling and they should be on the move now. 

Happy Thanksgiving to you and your family 

DS


----------



## tropics (Nov 22, 2016)

driedstick said:


> Dang it tropics that looks great,,, Nice job - I'm sure we will be cooking over cast iron on a actual wood oven this weekend at camp,,, Some fresh Elk back strap would be great if we can connect,, Snow is falling and they should be on the move now.
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving to you and your family
> 
> DS


Steve to you and yours Happy T-Day be safe and bag one

Richie


----------



## tropics (Nov 23, 2016)

Made the Pumpkin pies today, and some Macaroons,Chestnuts













100_4947.JPG



__ tropics
__ Nov 23, 2016






Macaroons













100_4948.JPG



__ tropics
__ Nov 23, 2016






Chestnuts













100_4931.JPG



__ tropics
__ Nov 23, 2016






Richie


----------



## redheelerdog (Nov 24, 2016)

Oh my Richie, that looks amazing. I love desserts!


----------



## disco (Nov 27, 2016)

Nice Richie! 

Disco


----------



## b-one (Nov 27, 2016)

I'll take a slice of pumpkin please! Nice desserts!


----------



## tropics (Nov 28, 2016)

I was able to get cut shots LOL

Richie













100_4929.JPG



__ tropics
__ Nov 28, 2016


















100_4974.JPG



__ tropics
__ Nov 28, 2016


















100_4973.JPG



__ tropics
__ Nov 28, 2016






Hope everyone had a great holiday weekend

Richie


----------



## hardcookin (Nov 28, 2016)

Richie the pies look fantastic! My neighbor has a couple of chestnut trees out back of his house.
 You just need a scoop of vanilla ice cream on that apple pie.

All that desert is point worthy.


----------



## wimpy69 (Nov 28, 2016)

20161124_131742-1.jpg



__ wimpy69
__ Nov 28, 2016





two of my daughters layered carmel apple pies. Went at lightening speed. Macaroons look great.


----------



## tropics (Nov 28, 2016)

hardcookin said:


> Richie the pies look fantastic! My neighbor has a couple of chestnut trees out back of his house.
> You just need a scoop of vanilla ice cream on that apple pie.
> 
> All that desert is point worthy.


HC Thanks never cared for mixing them. Thanks for the points I appreciate it

Richie


----------



## tropics (Nov 28, 2016)

wimpy69 said:


> 20161124_131742-1.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice looking pies your girls made for you

Richie


----------



## wimpy69 (Nov 28, 2016)

Thanks, granny taught her well.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Dec 6, 2016)

Richie your pies won't last til Christmas, I'm thinking.  At least they sure wouldn't here.

I'm figuring on apple, mince meat, an sweet tater pie for Christmas.  I believe sweet tater pie is for EVERY holiday season.  LOL.

Gary


----------



## tropics (Dec 7, 2016)

GaryHibbert said:


> Richie your pies won't last til Christmas, I'm thinking. At least they sure wouldn't here.
> 
> I'm figuring on apple, mince meat, an sweet tater pie for Christmas. I believe sweet tater pie is for EVERY holiday season. LOL.
> 
> Gary


Gary I like the idea of mince meat for X-Mas I will be making my Krischickies http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/174570/polish-bow-ties-krischickies

Richie


----------



## worktogthr (Dec 7, 2016)

Those pies look great Richie!  Sorry I missed this one!  I haven't taken the leap into homemade pie crust! Soon! Too busy making cookies for Christmas


----------



## tropics (Dec 7, 2016)

worktogthr said:


> Those pies look great Richie!  Sorry I missed this one!  I haven't taken the leap into homemade pie crust! Soon! Too busy making cookies for Christmas


Chris I never made one till last year Foam posted how to do it. My neighbor wanted me to enter a cookie contest LOL I never made cookies.

Richie

Pie crust

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/235484/first-of-fall-fresh-apple-pie-foamheart


----------



## worktogthr (Dec 7, 2016)

tropics said:


> Chris I never made one till last year Foam posted how to do it. My neighbor wanted me to enter a cookie contest LOL I never made cookies.
> 
> Richie
> 
> ...


I am going to have to take the plunge.  Haha Foam and I have discussed my fear of dough in the past!


----------



## tropics (Nov 22, 2016)

Well thats a song and we don't have, fresh Peaches this time of the year

So we have our Apple pie made with Honey Crisp Apples ( Thanks Foamheart)













100_4927.JPG



__ tropics
__ Nov 22, 2016


















100_4928.JPG



__ tropics
__ Nov 22, 2016






No Peaches but Pumpkin for tomorrow

Who else is baking?

Richie


----------



## wimpy69 (Nov 22, 2016)

My youngest daughter does all the baking. This past weekend she already filled 12 pie orders with a few more due by Wednesday. She still uses my grannys's recipes which are mostly Lancaster Amish, Shaker based. Nothing says pie like lard based crust. Still uses her rolling pin and antique pie rings. She was taught well. Seems like grannys's with us every time she bakes.


----------



## tropics (Nov 22, 2016)

wimpy69 said:


> My youngest daughter does all the baking. This past weekend she already filled 12 pie orders with a few more due by Wednesday. She still uses my grannys's recipes which are mostly Lancaster Amish, Shaker based. Nothing says pie like lard based crust. Still uses her rolling pin and antique pie rings. She was taught well. Seems like grannys's with us every time she bakes.


The recipe I am using 

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/235484/first-of-fall-fresh-apple-pie-foamheart

His crust is fantastic

Richie


----------



## driedstick (Nov 22, 2016)

Dang it tropics that looks great,,, Nice job - I'm sure we will be cooking over cast iron on a actual wood oven this weekend at camp,,, Some fresh Elk back strap would be great if we can connect,, Snow is falling and they should be on the move now. 

Happy Thanksgiving to you and your family 

DS


----------



## tropics (Nov 22, 2016)

driedstick said:


> Dang it tropics that looks great,,, Nice job - I'm sure we will be cooking over cast iron on a actual wood oven this weekend at camp,,, Some fresh Elk back strap would be great if we can connect,, Snow is falling and they should be on the move now.
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving to you and your family
> 
> DS


Steve to you and yours Happy T-Day be safe and bag one

Richie


----------



## tropics (Nov 23, 2016)

Made the Pumpkin pies today, and some Macaroons,Chestnuts













100_4947.JPG



__ tropics
__ Nov 23, 2016






Macaroons













100_4948.JPG



__ tropics
__ Nov 23, 2016






Chestnuts













100_4931.JPG



__ tropics
__ Nov 23, 2016






Richie


----------



## redheelerdog (Nov 24, 2016)

Oh my Richie, that looks amazing. I love desserts!


----------



## disco (Nov 27, 2016)

Nice Richie! 

Disco


----------



## b-one (Nov 27, 2016)

I'll take a slice of pumpkin please! Nice desserts!


----------



## tropics (Nov 28, 2016)

I was able to get cut shots LOL

Richie













100_4929.JPG



__ tropics
__ Nov 28, 2016


















100_4974.JPG



__ tropics
__ Nov 28, 2016


















100_4973.JPG



__ tropics
__ Nov 28, 2016






Hope everyone had a great holiday weekend

Richie


----------



## hardcookin (Nov 28, 2016)

Richie the pies look fantastic! My neighbor has a couple of chestnut trees out back of his house.
 You just need a scoop of vanilla ice cream on that apple pie.

All that desert is point worthy.


----------



## wimpy69 (Nov 28, 2016)

20161124_131742-1.jpg



__ wimpy69
__ Nov 28, 2016





two of my daughters layered carmel apple pies. Went at lightening speed. Macaroons look great.


----------



## tropics (Nov 28, 2016)

hardcookin said:


> Richie the pies look fantastic! My neighbor has a couple of chestnut trees out back of his house.
> You just need a scoop of vanilla ice cream on that apple pie.
> 
> All that desert is point worthy.


HC Thanks never cared for mixing them. Thanks for the points I appreciate it

Richie


----------



## tropics (Nov 28, 2016)

wimpy69 said:


> 20161124_131742-1.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice looking pies your girls made for you

Richie


----------



## wimpy69 (Nov 28, 2016)

Thanks, granny taught her well.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Dec 6, 2016)

Richie your pies won't last til Christmas, I'm thinking.  At least they sure wouldn't here.

I'm figuring on apple, mince meat, an sweet tater pie for Christmas.  I believe sweet tater pie is for EVERY holiday season.  LOL.

Gary


----------



## tropics (Dec 7, 2016)

GaryHibbert said:


> Richie your pies won't last til Christmas, I'm thinking. At least they sure wouldn't here.
> 
> I'm figuring on apple, mince meat, an sweet tater pie for Christmas. I believe sweet tater pie is for EVERY holiday season. LOL.
> 
> Gary


Gary I like the idea of mince meat for X-Mas I will be making my Krischickies http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/174570/polish-bow-ties-krischickies

Richie


----------



## worktogthr (Dec 7, 2016)

Those pies look great Richie!  Sorry I missed this one!  I haven't taken the leap into homemade pie crust! Soon! Too busy making cookies for Christmas


----------



## tropics (Dec 7, 2016)

worktogthr said:


> Those pies look great Richie!  Sorry I missed this one!  I haven't taken the leap into homemade pie crust! Soon! Too busy making cookies for Christmas


Chris I never made one till last year Foam posted how to do it. My neighbor wanted me to enter a cookie contest LOL I never made cookies.

Richie

Pie crust

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/235484/first-of-fall-fresh-apple-pie-foamheart


----------



## worktogthr (Dec 7, 2016)

tropics said:


> Chris I never made one till last year Foam posted how to do it. My neighbor wanted me to enter a cookie contest LOL I never made cookies.
> 
> Richie
> 
> ...


I am going to have to take the plunge.  Haha Foam and I have discussed my fear of dough in the past!


----------

